# motorized curtains



## tompla (Apr 23, 2014)

I would like to install a motorized windshield curtain in my class A; a dual system that shades the sun but you can see out and then darkens in the evening.  Auto Motion Shades, Inc. manufactures a battery operated roll-type full window width visor.  Has anyone used or seen one?  What was your impression of the system?


----------



## wildcatervin (Apr 24, 2014)

tompla;85384 said:
			
		

> I would like to install a motorized windshield curtain in my class A; a dual system that shades the sun but you can see out and then darkens in the evening.  Auto Motion Shades, Inc. manufactures a battery operated roll-type full window width visor.  Has anyone used or seen one?  What was your impression of the system?



       I have a Damon that came with motorized shades and at first they wer great.Now the day shade does not want to stay in the track.Comes up and down ok,but flops around and I have to put it back into the track.Think it has shrunk from the heat.Not much I can do to fix it except to have it replaced,and further down the road it may do it again.


----------



## Clay L (Apr 28, 2014)

I had MCD American Duo shades installed throughout our coach. The ones on the windshield are motorized. While driving they will only come down part way for safety but they are perfectly adequate and indeed a real improvement for use instead of the sun visors which I have now removed.

http://mcdinnovations.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=77&Itemid=99


----------

